

A quirky Facebook bug. - kirillzubovsky
http://marcsdesign.com/blog/a-quirky-facebook-bug/

======
jameswyse
That's certainly weird, I've never seen that mystery bottom bar!

Not uncommon for Facebook though, it still annoys me that they have a footer
on their main website which is impossible to access because of infinite
scrolling..

